# H110i GTX Pumpe defekt ?



## b44lu (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

Scheinbar hat seit Freitag an meinem PC-System die Pumpeneinheit meiner H110i GTX AIO Wasserkühlung den Dienst quittiert, das System lief ohne eingriff seit April 2016, nun schoss die Cpu-Temperatur spontan ins Nirvana und die Pumpendrehzahl liegt lt. CorsairLink bei 0. Der Korrekte anschluss wurde geprüft, ein anderer Cpu Kühler funktioniert seit dem Ausfall problemlos. Ich habe im April 2016 direkt nach dem Kauf die beiden Lüfter am Radiator gegen welche mit geringerer Lautstärke von Bequiet! getauscht, die Originalen sind nicht mehr vorhanden, ist dies ein Problem für den Garantiefall ? könnte mir jemand den Ablauf bei einer Garantiefallabwicklung  bei Corsair erläutern ?

Vielen Dank! 
B44lu


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2017)

Du willst ja nur den Radiator mit der integrierten Pumpe tauschen und nicht noch die Lüfter.
Von daher sollte das schon klappen.
Einfach defekte Pumpe/Radiator Einheit einschicken und eine neue bekommen.
Ich würde mal hier abwarten, wann sich ein Corsair Mitarbeiter zu deinem Fall äußert, vielleicht kann er das so einleiten.
Ansonsten musst du eine RMA einleiten und dann schickst du eben nur die Pumpe/Radiator Einheit hin.
Die Lüfter sind sowieso nicht so wichtig, sind eh Cent Artikel.


----------

